# Wembley virgin!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Massive thanks to Ravinder a member on here for the great tickets. 
I didn't realise they were front row!! I'm sure he could of sold these for a lot more rather than face value so well done for that mate as you made myself and my boy very happy indeed. 
The singing on the train and the walk to the stadium was electric.



We was so close to the action it was unreal



Although you couldn't miss fat boy! Lol
. 


So a great night and a great result, cheers mate. 
Happy pair.



Gonz.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Right result too. Looks amazing I've never been.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

funkydunk said:


> Right result too. Looks amazing I've never been.


Well worth it.

Gonz


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like you had a great night Gonz.

I so, so nearly took these but couldn't guarantee I could make it down there in time with work commitments etc...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wembley is amazing!

Glad you enjoyed. Good result too


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad you liked the tickets and the match. Wow. Those seats are amazing. Great result too.


----------

